# warrior prep



## cmac232 (27 Nov 2013)

so i'm going through the process as we speak. 
writing my trait self test next week. 
the problem is i'm in horrible shape. 
just wondering if anyone here has gone and had to do 
warrior prep. was hoping to get some insight on it
thanks 
pm me if you want.


----------



## MikeL (27 Nov 2013)

I assume you are referring the place you go if you fail the PT test in BMQ?

These thread may be of interest to you
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80513.0.html - PT Test Rules at CFLRS
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109357 - Not meeting physical requirements

If you are in Warrior Platoon, you will be spending a lot of time working out in order to get in shape so you can pass the test, and continue on with your training.  Do not go into the CF knowing you will probably fail the fitness test, and bank on Warrior Platoon to get you into shape. Arrive physically fit, no one is expecting marathon runners or for you to look like a Spartan from the movie 300, but you should arrive with a decent level of fitness. Failure to reach certain standards can result in you being released from the Canadian Forces.


Going off your post history, it appears you were interested in joining the Reserves.  Is this still current, or do you now want Regular Force?  If you want Reserves, than Warrior/RFT/whatever it is called wouldn't apply to you, as that applies for Recruits going through BMQ at CFLRS.

You will have to pass a PT test during the recruiting process to join the Reserves. If you are in such horrible shape, perhaps you shouldn't have applied until you are more fit?  Hopefully you will be able to raise your fitness level, before having to do your test and be able to meet the standard.  As well, keep building your fitness up or else you will have a rough time during basic training and may be more likely to get injured.


----------



## MPHopeful13 (27 Nov 2013)

First off - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102275.0.html Figured I'd get that out of the right off the bat. Secondly, what is the trait self test? I have never heard of it involved in the application process. Now, onto your question. My advice to you is to begin getting into shape right now. You aren't in the CF yet and the recruiting process can be lengthy. Don't count on the "Warrior Preparation Company" as a sure thing. They give you 90 days to pass the EXPRES (or, beginning sometime in 2014 , can't think of the exact date off the top of my head, the FORCE), and if you can't pass it by then, you are released from the CF and have to begin from square one. So, go out for a jog. Get a gym membership. Browse some online workout plans. I know that the RCMP have a pretty good breakdown of the FITT principle on their website, as well as a good workout plan for beginners. If, for whatever reason, you can't get a gym membership, check out ClearSky apps. They have several very good apps, for everything from cardio (couch-to-5k, couch-to-10k) to strength (push-ups. sit-ups, pull-ups, squats...) to sleep (an often overlooked aspect of physical fitness.). If you can get in the gym, check out sites like Men's Health and bodybuilding.com. Awesome references. Good luck in getting fit and good luck in the application process.


----------



## MikeL (27 Nov 2013)

MPHopeful13 said:
			
		

> what is the trait self test? I have never heard of it involved in the application process.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109056/post-1202608.html#msg1202608


----------



## marinemech (27 Nov 2013)

will their even be a WP when FORCE comes out next year.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (27 Nov 2013)

cmac232 said:
			
		

> the problem is i'm in horrible shape.




In another post you say you are a firefighter?

Please explain.


----------



## Emilio (27 Nov 2013)

> First off - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102275.0.html Figured I'd get that out of the right off the bat. Secondly, what is the trait self test? I have never heard of it involved in the application process. Now, onto your question. My advice to you is to begin getting into shape right now. You aren't in the CF yet and the recruiting process can be lengthy. Don't count on the "Warrior Preparation Company" as a sure thing. They give you 90 days to pass the EXPRES (or, beginning sometime in 2014 , can't think of the exact date off the top of my head, the FORCE), and if you can't pass it by then, you are released from the CF and have to begin from square one. So, go out for a jog. Get a gym membership. Browse some online workout plans. I know that the RCMP have a pretty good breakdown of the FITT principle on their website, as well as a good workout plan for beginners. If, for whatever reason, you can't get a gym membership, check out ClearSky apps. They have several very good apps, for everything from cardio (couch-to-5k, couch-to-10k) to strength (push-ups. sit-ups, pull-ups, squats...) to sleep (an often overlooked aspect of physical fitness.). If you can get in the gym, check out sites like Men's Health and bodybuilding.com. Awesome references. Good luck in getting fit and good luck in the application process.



This.

And *never* aim for the bare minimum.
http://www.employerregistry.ca/Portals/0/halton/ReserveFitnessStandard.pdf

Practice proper push up form, hands to the side behind the shoulder blades, feet together pointed forward, down once inch above the ground then back up until your arms are straight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF0jbubK_jU

Proper sit up form knees together, hands behind the ears, all the way down all the way up elbows touching your knee caps, and get someone to anchor your feet if you can. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VndDWO5Zkas

Running 2.4k; if your unable to run 2k, then walk 4k then try running 1k, if you cant run 1k then walk 6k then run 0.5k. Do this at least twice a day once in the morning, then again in the evening. 

Most importantly watch your diet, try to cook at least 2/3 meals yourself. substitute butter or canola oil for olive oil, don't add extra salt to food. limit you amount red meats and simple carbs (sugars) to once a day. *Your applying to the the CF* only eat "out" once a week in the weekend. eat more vegetables, lean meats, complex carbs and drink 2-3x more water a day. 

Believe me I know how it feels to be overweight and miserable, keep practicing and pushing your body *and always aim higher then the bare minimum*.


----------



## stealthylizard (28 Nov 2013)

I went through RFT (recruit fitness training) in 2008.  Easiest way to put it, it sucks, but it does get you into shape.  You get out of it, what you put into it.  You will do more PT than you would on a BMQ course.  

Typical Day: Reveille.  Breakfast.  Inspection.  As many pushups as you can do, regardless of how well your inspection went.  Cardio in the AM.  Classroom instruction and drill.  Lunch.  Weight Training.  More classroom and drill.  Supper.  After supper, you spend the time getting kit and quarters ready for the next day.  Laundry was a requirement at the end of each day.  Any extra time between instructional/pt periods, was filled with more PT.  You may or may not be allowed to smoke depending on your staff.  We were allowed to smoke after lunch, before our next timing.  And you were allowed one 15 minute break at the end of the day in the green area to have a smoke.  Your meals will be monitored.  No fried foods.  No sweet foods. No sugar, no pop.

At the end of each 28 day period, you will redo your fitness test (EXPRES test back then).  If you pass, you are put on a BMQ course (1 month of RFT = 1 week of BMQ).  If you don't pass, you continue on with RFT, and they will focus more on your weaknesses.  You may be given weekend leave in your 2nd and 3rd months of RFT.  Don't use the time to fall back on bad food just because you aren't being watched.  If you don't pass by the end of the 3rd month, you will be released.  You can reapply again after a certain length of time, but if you fail the fitness test again, you are done (only once chance).  

The BMQ course staff will keep pushing you, more than anyone else.  Don't give up.  You don't have to be the fastest or the strongest, you have to be the one that will never give in, even when 10 minutes behind the platoon in a run.

One person I know that was on the course with me, was 350lbs (tall, but round).  At the end of his 3rd month, he had lost over 50lbs, and passed his fitness test.  I lost around 30-35lbs, passed at the end of the 2nd month ( 70lbs total at the end of BMQ and INF DP1).  You have to make a commitment with yourself not to go back to your old ways.  It is up to you to remain physically fit.  It's easy to not do PT, when they say do PT on your own time, or you are on a course where daily PT might not be possible.  If you missed morning PT with the platoon, find time to do it.

It's easier to stay in shape than it is to get in shape.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Practice proper push up form, hands to the side behind the shoulder blades, feet together pointed forward, down once inch above the ground then back up until your arms are straight.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF0jbubK_jU



One inch above the ground?  Ummmm, no.  Google "Canadian Forces EXPRES Operations Manual".  It's a PDF.  Page 37 has the push up protocol.


----------



## Emilio (28 Nov 2013)

When I did my physical I went 1inch above the ground or "nose touching the floor", and he said it was correct? He only counted them if my nose touched the floor. 

Which is 1" above the ground.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> When I did my physical I went 1inch above the ground or "nose touching the floor", and he said it was correct? He only counted them if my nose touched the floor.
> 
> Which is 1" above the ground.



Your medical?  That would be a Med Tech, not PSP staff. 

Edit to add:  And he sounds like a bit of a jerk, too.   :


----------



## Emilio (28 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Your medical?  That would be a Med Tech, not PSP staff.
> 
> Edit to add:  And he sounds like a bit of a jerk, too.   :



No I originally had an application to the reserves so I did my physical testing along with the medical at the RC, and he was a pretty nice guy except he terminated me a bit early, since I could have squeezed out a couple more.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2013)

At any rate, that's not the proper form for push ups for the EXPRES test.


----------



## Emilio (28 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> At any rate, that's not the proper form for push ups for the EXPRES test.



Maybe so, but I'd rather go too low (without touching the ground) then not low enough.


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Nov 2013)

The reason you are being corrected is because you are giving out misinformation regarding the standard for pushups. You are well outside of your arcs on this topic. Accept that, learn from it, carry on. There is a reason it is a *common standard* and said standard is accessible via the Google.


----------



## Emilio (6 Feb 2014)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> The reason you are being corrected is because you are giving out misinformation regarding the standard for pushups. You are well outside of your arcs on this topic. Accept that, learn from it, carry on. There is a reason it is a *common standard* and said standard is accessible via the Google.



I didn't say anything about the EXPRES test or the common pushup standard, I simply noted my experience as an applicant to the CAF. 

And when preparing to take a physical test involving pushups maybe it would be better to *prepare* in the best possible way in order to ensure success, ie going a little lower on your pushups, or using chairs to modify them.


----------

